# Couple of questions about the general state of ics on the X.



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey guys, It never ceases to amaze me at the awesome support for the X by the community. We've got some awesome dev's distributors, and end users. I only started rooting/flashing around March/April of last year. I was once a Linux distro hopper before android, and I'm still a distro hopper...just on Android. Anyway, from what I've read, flash still doesn't work due to a driver issue. But I've noticed that youtube work's fine. How can this be? I started Asphalt 5 the other day and while the intro vid (probably swf) was laggy, the actual game played fine. Why is this? Does 3d work now? I know all of this has been asked before so I apologize for that. What kind of battery life are you guys getting with mild usage say hour or so of screen time, 2-4 short calls, and 10-20 texts?

For those of you who don't know, I'm one of those people who bought the phone because it's a phone with a better tomtom, ipod, ereader, camera, and portable game machine, and pda/office/productivity tool. Having none of those gadgets I figured why not get a good smart phone. So in Feb of last year, I did a bit of research and I'm glad I picked this phone, it's heavy duty (fell off my car at 60mph), and has decent specs and large community of nice users.

So far I think ICS might be worth it for me because it does almost all of the above. I know the camcorder is broke, but they're fixing that soon I think. You guys think its worth leaving GB for?

If you're on GB or ICS could you tell me why and which one?

I just installed 35.1 black ice, but have ran them all for at least a week except for vortex simply because I don't want all the blur crap on my phone. I know I can freeze it, but I really don't trust anything from verizon. At least the 2nd inits are open source. I use Pooka's GB, probably the most because I get decent battery life, and the customization is unreal. Liberty is fairly customizable and has awesome battery life, but again, just ain't as customizable and nice theme's are lacking. I like eyecandy, red passion, and the mixers. I like miui by wiz too, but I'm not a big fan of the miui theme's. His rom ran awesome on my phone too much like pooka/rev's.

Anyway what's the down low on what's going on, and if you disagree with anything let me know, or if I'm wrong about something. I'm not trying to start a fight, but rather be as objective as possible.

FWIW I have a stock battery, the same one it came with a almost year and a half ago. And I don't use power savers like power defender ultimate or whatever it's called. Or tasker, but that might not be a bad idea.

Thanks guys, and happy droiding.

First phone I seen today that made me drool, an HTC One X. quad core, 4.7in screen. I like the Samsung Note too, but man that HTC was awesome. Neither of which are out for big red. Big Red doesn't have a whole lot that I'm impressed with. Tegra2's are awesome, Nvidia has always had great drivers on Linux compared to ati, so I'm a fan there anyway. but geeze _quad core __? __







_


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't use the x as a phone anymore, just a ipod touch like device. So I can't speak for phone or data signal, but otherwise AOKP runs great on my X. The theme chooser themes are working great too. They say they won't when you try to apply them, but they work probably 80%.

Before when I did use it as a phone I ran pookas cm4gb. And it worked great as a daily driver. As long as you are aware of the limitations of the ics roms and are OK with them, I think you'll like them.

Tapatalk 2 on KIN3TX Bionic


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

simonbarsinistr said:


> I don't use the x as a phone anymore, just a ipod touch like device. So I can't speak for phone or data signal, but otherwise AOKP runs great on my X. The theme chooser themes are working great too. They say they won't when you try to apply them, but they work probably 80%.
> 
> Before when I did use it as a phone I ran pookas cm4gb. And it worked great as a daily driver. As long as you are aware of the limitations of the ics roms and are OK with them, I think you'll like them.
> 
> Tapatalk 2 on KIN3TX Bionic


Thanks for replying. Me too, I think I would, I just had black ice installed, and when back to miui, but I've been trying to mix and match themes for over an hour and I'm still not satisfied. I went to miiui because of the new motorola sleep stuff that's been added. It's in Pooka's build now too, but I don't think the bugs are ironed out yet. Either that, or I know I heard him say he couldn't tell a difference. I tried the new miui a few days ago too, and sometimes I think I could tell a big difference, but today it looked worse. With the same apps. I mean I cut weeds / mowed the other day using the miui music app which I love, and only used around 25% over 3-4 hours. Of course the screen was off almost the entire time. Can't remember if I was using smartass2 or interactivex. I tend to stay with interactiveX, I think I've had better luck over time with it. At least on certain builds which is strange. The rom shouldn't matter, but smartass2 has proved to do well at other times. I go back to interactiveX though as my go to gov.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

ICS roms lack hardware acceleration which some apps require, most notably most people want the chrome browser which requires it(not entirely sure why just one more reason I don't see it's appeal) but the GPU works fine for most things.

I'm not aware of any camcorder issues remaining at this point I was under the impression that it was fully working now though I don't use it much(can't recall ever needing it while running ICS at the time) the thing not in the camera is the panorama capture mode.

The thing with battery life is that if you use a 2nd init rom you will sacrifice there significantly whether it's GB or ICS and if you want the latter 2nd init is your only choice. I don't think you have to worry about verizon having any more influence on your phone because you're running a rom based off the original blue framework with how much the devs have picked through and optimized them but no they will never have as much customization as the 2nd init roms offer. I use boot manager and often switch between a 2nd init rom and a "blur" rom(originally liberty, now vortex as I get tired of the AOKP style) and currently I'm using MIUI v4 which still lacks some customization compared to the GB version but again it's a change of pace from the stock android look which even the ICS version of has gotten boring to me.

If you use the smartass governor I would suggest installing or switching to the "boostedass" one by a poster here which takes that and improves it's battery performance by quite a bit. Besides that I undervolt and clock my phone down to about 500mhz for most activities(quick checking in browser, music apps, etc) but keep a slot at 1200 for when I need performance and get quite nice battery life even though my old battery is crap.


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks, which ics rom has the most customizations? Which one do you know of that has the working camcorder? I've been reading faq's and everything I can find on battery life etc. I know one thing the first few hours of ics battery drops like a rock. Of course I know it hasn't settled/cache built up. But 2-3 hours for me and I'm at 30%.

On the blur roms, I do know that Liberty 3 still includes the three or four data collection files. I know you can freeze em, but why even include them?

I've gotta get off of miui, as sweet of a rom as it is, I just can't get a theme together that I like. And most all of the status bar icons are white in almost all themes. WTF? Maybe those can be changed with ninja/metamorph. But I never tried that on MIUI, only CM7. Thanks for the continued input guys.

I've heard good and bad about boostedass2. Personally, I don't think it helped, and in fact made things worse. Another dev said the same thing in the OP of his rom page. Anyway, I do need to start using CPU profiles again for sure. I haven't set those up on any rom in ages.

Thanks everyone. I hope this discussion helps others/newcomers.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

AOKP easily though I would prefer gummy over it myself, those two roms offer the ability to toggle virtual softkeys on and off with a reboot which is big for some people. MIUI v4 so far has almost all the UI changes from the GB version but little user customizations or at least easy ones outside of themes which for some reason now don't include the status bar...I know I used themed status bars in the earlier builds before it became official but now it doesn't even have any other choices in it's category which is likely going to be the strongest reason for me to quit using it again. CM9 just seems plain at this point next to other choices but I've personally been bored of cyanogenmod since before I started using the droid x, I haven't used the newer black ice or whatever it's called yet either.

Dropping down to 30% after only a few hours has to be some other problem than the rom, is the battery skipping through percentages or is it a continuous descent?


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Black ice is aokp with a nice theme and a few more customizations. Not sure what caused the drop bit it was constant w/o skips. I think its just where it hadn't settled and I was setting things up. Its getting better but I'm gonna have to go back to Cm7 or lib. Maybe vxr because I haven't given it a fair shake. And lib doesn't have many decent themes available. I know u can use the river themes tho which I love. I've even been thinking about Apex rc4 from Fab.

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------



## clink83 (Mar 1, 2012)

bmt11 said:


> The thing with battery life is that if you use a 2nd init rom you will sacrifice there significantly whether it's GB or ICS and if you want the latter 2nd init is your only choice.


That's not true at all. I get the best battery life on my X with the old GB/ICS MIUI.


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

MIUI always got great life, but not much better than CM7 for me. Now that they have the new lib's included in the 05-12 build, people are getting phenomenal life. I had a CM7 build get 24 hours and only lose 5% or so overnight but, that's been a long time ago, back when chevy was dev'in the SS rom. I can't remember if I was on a froyo build or the newer GB builds at the time.. In general though, 2nd init's shouldn't get near the life of Lib/Vortex/ etc.


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

I use Wizard's MIUI GB build. Super stable and speedy with 120 apps installed (don't ask). I have played with MIUI ICS and Gummy ICS but miss the following too much for them to be my daily driver:

1. Camcorder does not work for me in ICS. In MIUI it plays fine in Gallery but has choppy / unsynced audio when placed on YouTube or shared. Downloading the file to my computer and playing it was worse. No audio OR video. Gummy worked better but still had audio problems. MIUI GB works like a champ and lets me record in HD with no playback issues.

2. Can't use Google Video. I have the apk for the last version that worked with root but it only works on GB.

3. Kindle reader fail. You can use the older version as a workaround.

4. Boot manager doesn't work for me. I would use Boot Manager to get around these issues but it I can't get MIUI ICS to work with it and Gummy runs in a slot but is slooooow (and the home hardware button doesn't work when slotted for some reason).

5. Themes are a pain. I like my MIUI iconed and fonted out. Not being able to find a variety of themes doesn't bother me but I have never been able to get a font change to take on ICS which is a bummer.

That being said if the Camcorder were not an issue I would be on MIUI ICS. I also am running a class 10 SD card and have heard recently that this can cause issues since the DX isn't built to handle higher class cards. I am planning to jump back to a decent class 4 card and retest with the hopes that it may solve my ICS camcorder woes.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

